# mac osx filename extension guidelines



## endian (Sep 7, 2001)

direct from the horses mouth:
http://lists.apple.com/mhonarc/cocoa-dev/msg06608.html


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 7, 2001)

i don't have access to read this page, and my apple id account doesn't work (neither does my ADC account)


----------



## endian (Sep 7, 2001)

isnt it just an open web page?


----------



## endian (Sep 7, 2001)

whoops, that darn omniweb with it's autologin! read the authentication dialog; it's only there to keep web spiders out.


----------

